

Help to improve react-ui-builder - ipselon

Help us to improve https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;react-ui-builder<p>Tell what features will help you in your projects, or maybe some are not needed.
======
vili_ily
hey nice video!!! im doing an internship in Modesto, Ca for web development
and find your react ui builder to be pretty interesting. Im doing a talk on
new technologies and techniques and am going to be doing it on your React UI
builder. I will be talking about what is it, why its useful to me, the pros'
and cons'. I will do my best to describe how to use your builder. Once done I
can send you a link to the blog, and maybe even my talk. Thanks again for
putting in the time to build this.

